# Found a docile pigeon - what's next?



## doctorlivingsto (Sep 23, 2010)

So one of the kids nearly tripped over Mr. Pidge on the way home from school yesterday. The pidgeon was so docile that he just picked him up with no struggle. He brought him home because the pigeon was obviously not flying - and he (I'm assuming a he) hasn't tried since. We have him in the garage (picture here) in a dog carrier with water, food and a couple of perches. He doesn't seem afraid of anything and I don't see any injuries to his wings that would be apparent. He walks around a bit on occasion but for the most part he just stands still in one place. It's like he's in 'the zone'. I'm not sure what's next because I don't think we need yet another pet. The goal would be to rehabilitate him and let him go soon but I'm not sure what I'm rehabilitating him from. Any thoughts would be much appreciated.


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi Doc,

Thanks for helping this little gut out and welcome to Pigeon Talk. Well something is amiss, as this is not normal behavior for a pigeon.

To start, give him a good going over, take your time, slowly open out each wing and also separate the feathers around his body, we are looking for any scraps, cuts, puncture wounds, and so forth, indicating he was attacked by a predator, often times a cat, also see if it appears all the feathers on his wings and tail are intact. If you do find evidence that he was attacked, he will need to go on a course of antibiotics for about 5 days, as cats, dogs and the talons of raptors carry bacteria that can be fatal to birds if left untreated. Also while he is in your hands, gently open his mouth and check to see the mouth and throat area is clear and pink, with no cheesy looking growths apparent.

Next, follow the instructions in this link:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f6/basic-life-saving-steps-9457.html

After we know he is warmed up, and hydrated, you can offer him some food, you can pick up a bag of Wildbird seed from Walmart, get the kind without sunflower seeds in it. Also, post up a current photo of some recent droppings if you could, we can tell a lot from the look of them, and if you have a kitchen scale and could post a weight for him that would be helpful as well.

Good luck with him,

Karyn


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

id just let him regain the energy for few days..
good food, clean water..
if he doesnt act sick then he might just need some place to est for few days


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

goga82 said:


> id just let him regain the energy for few days..
> good food, clean water..
> *if he doesnt act sick then he might just need some place to est for few days*


There is obviously something going on with this bird, just seeing his posture in the picture tells you that.
Doctorlivingsto, I would most definitely follow Dobato's advise.
If you can get some strongid (pyrantil) from your vet, I would worm him.
*.*12 mls 
And thank you for caring


----------



## doctorlivingsto (Sep 23, 2010)

Thank you all for your advice on this. Being a wild bird I didn't want to handle him too much at first but I'll give him a once over tonight to see what's up. More to come perhaps.


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Doc, there will be no real issues in handling this bird, although wild as you say. Pigeons for the most part, especially when ill/injured are cooperative and docile, as you've mentioned, and while not thrilled with being handled, do not usually put up too much fuss, and when they start to fuss more, this will be a good sign. They don't really bite and also no real zooinotic issues to worry about (picking up a disease from them), just wash your hands after handling as a routine hygienic measure.

Karyn


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Doc,



Looks like we see a 'flat', water-color-like urate puddle of a yellow color.


Around here, this is a sign of advanced Trichomonal illness, generally called 'Canker'.


This can also evolve into a syndrome involving other illnesses opportuning on the Bird's weakened and compromised system.


If you have a friendly Vet, have the Vet check for Canker...and, also, have them check any hints of Candida and of Bacterial systemic troubles.


The medley of Meds to answer these are usually 

Metronidazole ( for the Canker)

Medistatin ( for the Candida, if suspected )


Baytril ( for the Bacterial troubles )


If no Vet is available, go to a Tropical Fish Store and get 'Fishzole' and report back to us.

Can you post some good, close up, images of the recent poops?


If not seeing any true fecal matter being passed...and, if the Crop is not passing contents already present, then with-hold solid food for now.



Where are you located?


Phil
Lv


----------



## doctorlivingsto (Sep 23, 2010)

*update on Mr. Pidge*









I think the photo is yellower than in real life as the lighting is indoor lights. He still is mostly docile though compared to yesterday I can't easily get near him and he moves out of the way quickly. I think this is probably a good sign he's starting to feel better. We changed the water dish to a deeper wider one. I don't think he's had anything to eat since last night because nothing appeared to be touched. We also put in outdoor bird seed vs. rolled oats tonight in case he got the munchies. 

Since he was obviously not in the mood to be picked up I decided to see if he might be better tomorrow. I'm assuming that if he's ready to fly he might jump up and perhaps flap his wings while in the cage - or am I wrong. 

I don't think the vet option is there because the folks we called just offered to put the bird down. I might check on the stuff at the pet store tomorrow if I get a chance. 

Located in Atlantic Canada.

Cheers and thanks again all.


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Got to run out for a while, so just a quick reply.

Needs to be examined ASAP, as if he was cat (predator) attacked, and became infected, they only have so much time before antibiotics will not do them any good, after that they will die.

Karyn


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Please re-read my Post.


Whatever source you can get them from, you need to get Metronidazole ( 'Fishzole' when in Tropical Fish contexts ) and, ideally, "Now".


This Bird will be dead in a couple days otherwise.


If you have Apple Cider Vinegar, make a Gallon of Water with three Tablespoons of the Vinegar in it and have that for his drinking water.


Provide her the option of being on a Heating Pad also if you can...have the Heating Pad under a Towel, in a way where she can be on it or off of it as she likes.


Keep her up at least on a Table top or higher, and drape the Dog Carrier so no drafts are effecting her.
Phil
Lv


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Phil is right. Re-read his post. I noticed the yellow urates in the first picture. He's sick, that is why he was so easy to pick up, and if not treated, he will die.


----------



## doctorlivingsto (Sep 23, 2010)

Thank you all for your help. Unfortunately we were too late.  But thanks again for all of your time and caring.


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Doc, thanks for trying, perhaps I should have emphasized harder, in my first post, how important it is to get them thoroughly examined ASAP. Well, you now know time is of the essence and if you ever need help again, you know where to find us.

Karyn


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry he died. Thank you for trying to help him.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2010)

this pigeon was most likely beyond your help when it was found , it was surely nice of you to give it a warm safe place to pass thou when it did , thankyou for your kindness and giving nature ,people like you always make a huge differance in this world .


----------

